# [SOLVED] Runescape runs slow HD mode



## progretz (Jan 21, 2009)

I play runescape sometimes. I recently formatted my computers hard drive and now I decided to play a while and I lag so much like its fps is slowed down and it used to play real smooth, this only happens on High Detail mode and it used to play really smooth on High Detail with no problems at all and now I lag so much and it gets me annoyed, I HATE playing on standard so please I need help

My specs:

nVidia GeForce FX 5700 LE
512mb RAM
120 gb HDD
2.8 ghz Intel Pentiul 4 Pocessor
IE 7, Mozilla Firefox 3 (still lag on both)
Up to date Java

Well my specs are better than the recommended to play high detail on runescape, Everything is updated and set up like how I used to have it before I formatted my computer and it worked perfectly back then, now after the format its so slow please help.

Checked for Spyware and Virus, HDD cleaned problem still there


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Runescape runs slow HD mode*

Hmm I use to play with 512mb ram and was running really laggy. If i were you i would upgrade to 1gb or 2gb of ram. I did and it really helped alot.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Runescape runs slow HD mode*

maybe the game updated the graphics 

whats your motherboard and PSU?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Runescape runs slow HD mode*

Do a defrag and see if your problem persists.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Runescape runs slow HD mode*

use this program

Auslogics Disk Defrag
http://download.cnet.com/Auslogics-...-Auslogics&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlPid=11000862


----------



## progretz (Jan 21, 2009)

well there was an update yo my graphics card, I downloaded and installed and now I play without a lag its normal again lol
Sorry for my late response

If anyone has a similar problem and update to graphics card is a most likely fix for your graphical problems lol


----------

